# Betta's Fins Thinning and Curling



## Zoonoo (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello all! This is my fifth or so week with my first betta, and I've begun to notice that his fins are getting these strange curling knots at tips, and his top fin especially has been looking like it's been getting thinner. The knots are a very light pink, which I can't tell is due more to irritation or just his coloring. 

What size is your tank? 2 gallons.
What temperature is your tank? 79˚ F.
Does your tank have a filter? Yes.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No.
Is your tank heated? Not currently, since the temperature is too high to need heat, but I have a heater available for when it gets colder.
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None.

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Omega One Betta Buffet Pellets.
How often do you feed your betta fish? Two pellets in the morning and 2-3 pellets at night.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? I perform a 1/3 to 1/2 water change weekly.
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? I use tap water with NutraFin Betta Plus Conditioner.

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I only have the means to test pH.

pH: 7.0


Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His fins have begun to look thinner, one or two of the webs almost seem to be separating, and there are light pink knots that are curling the veins of the fins.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? His behavior has not changed at all, he is still extremely active, friendly, and regularly producing bubble nests.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? I started noticing them yesterday, after having performed a water change the day before. This has never happened before though so I am not sure the water change is responsible.
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? No, since I am not sure what the problem is.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? Not that I know of.
How old is your fish (approximately)? I actually have absolutely no idea. Is there a way for me to find out?









In this photo you can see that his top fin is very thin. They're rather transparent to start with, but this seems even more so.









Here it's easier to see the curls and knots on his fins.
(Sorry the pictures are sideways, I couldn't get them to rotate!)


----------



## NyaNyanNaa (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah yes.

My baby has these too. I don't know what they are exactly since he has always had those ever since I have had him, he doesn't seem to really mind it and I don't see this as a huge problem.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not sure about the thinning and knot looking things, but if you got him from the pet store, generally they are about 3 or 4 months old.


----------



## speeddemonbk (Sep 30, 2012)

All my veil tails get the tail curling in the tips after they get so long. They don't seem to have any health problems, so I just think maybe it's like when you place an orca whale in captivity their dorsal fin bends over for unknown reasons.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Their tails curl in hard water. Do you know what the hardness of your water is?


----------

